
Norvig reviews SICP - phil
http://www.amazon.com/review/R403HR4VL71K8/ref=cm_cr_rdp_perm
======
fauigerzigerk
I suppose most of you already know that this book is freely (and legally)
available here: <http://mitpress.mit.edu/sicp/full-text/book/book.html>

~~~
tlrobinson
PDF too: <http://deptinfo.unice.fr/~roy/sicp.pdf>

------
tlrobinson
"326 of 331 people found the following review helpful:"

That's gotta be some kind of record.

------
mov
Peter Norvig is awesome! Please, check his PAIP: <http://norvig.com/paip.html>

